# Smart Chart



## fist of fury (Jan 6, 2003)

In case you're curious.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 6, 2003)

Guess I'm not very smart today...


----------



## Yari (Jan 8, 2003)

My chart starts on zero when I wake up, aleast that's what my girlfriend says.....


/Yari


----------

